# Art for sale



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

OK, so here's the deal, i draw. i dont do it for a living i just do it for fun. but this last month both of my paychecks were short. so i am posting up a couple of my drawings for sale. i really hate to see em go cuz i put so much work into them, but at the moment my house is more important.

First off is this lil gem. Just ur typical dragon, wings and all. done on heavy stock gray paper with Prismacolor Pencils. comes in frame with matting. $45

















Second is this red guy. I describe him as draconic. done with Micron ink and Prismacolor Markers. Comes in frame with matting. $50

















so yeah, i kinda gots some wiggle room on the prices, so let me know what u think. thanks for looking. if this works, i might have more pieces in the future 

_*this message was approved by Redog.*_


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Bump to say I take Paypal and am open to offers


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the drawings!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks! Im gunna try and work on some pit bull pieces next


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Love the second one!


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

I totally wish I had a dragon theme going in one of the rooms, those are awesome! I do however have a horse theme in the living room? You ever done horses?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Those are amazing!!! I can't wait to see what you do with pit bulls as your subject!!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> I totally wish I had a dragon theme going in one of the rooms, those are awesome! I do however have a horse theme in the living room? You ever done horses?


no I haven't drawn horses before but Im willing to give it a shot 



ames said:


> Those are amazing!!! I can't wait to see what you do with pit bulls as your subject!!


 u know it Ames! Im workin on that right now. Money is a lil tight for supplies, but ill have a sample up here soon.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread but Dang Girl!!!! Those are awesome, you got skills


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

kg420 said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread but Dang Girl!!!! Those are awesome, you got skills


D'awww thanks! Means something coming from another artist! I haven't drawn in a while (BF issues and all) but I plan to jump back in soon, ill be sure to post some scans/pics.


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Use Instagram if you can I sell a lot of my work on there it helps put your work out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## TheMightyZeus (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd love some pitbull pics! My "man cave" is begging for them. Lol! Nice drawings!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

